# Rosarito Beach



## jasavak (Oct 12, 2011)

What are my options for Rosarito Beach , BCN ?    I am new to trading and want to trade my Westagate Town Center or Mayan palace unit next summer .


----------



## Ask DAE (Oct 12, 2011)

We have a nice resort we send folks to called the La Paloma Resort (a WIVC Property). It's quite nice and is only 25 miles south of the border. Take a look at the resort profile on www.daelive.com or their site at http://www.wivc.com/resorts/rosarito/lapaloma/index.html. Let us know and we would be happy to help!


----------

